# Garston Ship Breakers 6-10



## kevsy21 (Jul 4, 2010)

The Garston Ship Breakers closed around about 1997,the remains of 3 ships remain there,most notably the 
"MV Sound of Seil", which was a Glasgow Clyde ferry, and was brought to Garston, to be converted into a crane barge, and was later partly scrapped by S Evans & Sons.
Built in 1959 by the Ailsa yard at Troon for British rail’s Southern Region for the Isle of Wight service, then known as the "MV Freshwater", she then finished her days back on the Clyde from the early 1980s, used by Western Ferries as the "MV Sound of Seil".
Status: Scrapped - 18/08/1997
Passenger Car Ferry
Tonnage: 363grt, 163nrt
Length: 145.0/164.0ft
Breadth: 42.5ft
http://www.clydesite.co.uk/
Footage from the 1980's
[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmjhzsuqsZk[/nomedia]

Visited with Georgie.








































The rest of the site



















An old engine.


----------



## hydealfred (Jul 7, 2010)

Excellent shots - thanks for posting


----------



## Trinpaul (Jul 11, 2010)

Shipbreakers yards have always interested me, which is why Harry Pounds in Pompey used to be so fascinating back in the early to mid 80's. It must have been a great explore back in the 60's and 70's when so many of the RN surface fleet met it's end. Thanks for the pics


----------

